# You will all hate me for posting this game...



## MBuzzy (Mar 16, 2009)

http://shygypsy.com/farm/p.cgi

I have gotten pretty far on my own now, although if anyone has any tips figures stuff out or has questions, feel free to put them in here.  This is definitely a collaborative thing.  I don't think it can be done without help.

to get you started...
cow
farmer
bs
llama
dali lama

Enjoy!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 16, 2009)

On the farm
bull
cow
sheep
chicken
goat
pig
horse
rooster
*..*
*....*
*......*
*......*
*.... ...*
*.....*
*.....*
*.......*
*.....*
*....*
*.... ...*
*... ...*
*...*
*...*
*...*
*....*
*..*
This thing keep growing.


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 16, 2009)

yeah, it is MASSIVE and you will be shocked at how some of these words relate.  I'm addicted.  I've been working nonstop on it.  I have 20 of the 25 squares open, but am still missing A LOT of words.  Let me know if you want more hints or need to know how to get somewhere.


----------

